# At Home Store 2017



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

UPDATED VIDEO in post #18
UPDATED VIDEO in post #38
UPDATED VIDEO in post #88
UPDATED VIDEO in post #117
INFLATABLE DISPLAY VIDEO in post #123

My friend at the At Home Store gave me a heads up that they are starting to stock their Halloween (and Christmas) merchandise now. I took a video of what they had out so far. It's not a whole lot, but they appear to be expecting several rows of merchandise.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As department stores go, they are always early to start setting up. Love it because they have had pretty good buyers for halloween and the rest of us get a glimpse of what's coming out to us later. Remember they had the small Crazy Bonez animals and the Gemmy Electroshock hat a few years back before anyone else. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I love seeing it on the shelves.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

I am probably backwards from every one. I only buy Halloween stuff on November 1st. Don't get me wrong, I do like to look at all the cool stuff, but only to decide what I need for next year. I will have already come up with next year's haunt before I am done with this year's. This year it's Carnevil, got all my clown and freak stuff last year, 50% off or more. I am already thinking about 2018 and I like to reuse and repurpose as much as possible, so I may do Circus or Insane Asylum.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I am totes jelly of you folks that have one of these near you. They are one of the few stores that still does Halloween pretty big. There aren't any in MD. The closest one to me is in Richmond which isn't even remotely close.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Krnlmustard in "At Home"....did you play with the fortune teller hand (on bottom shelf)? Curious what it does. Also noticing the skeleton mermaid. That's cool. Like the tail. Any chance you noticed the prices on these? So much empty shelf space to fill up LOL.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I only had a couple minutes in the store, but I can go back and check soon.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes! I saw someone on Instagram post about At Home and I went to check today but nothing was out...the shelves were cleared though!! I'll probably check back next week on my day off.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I regret not getting that electroshock hat! That was the only store that had it around me.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Good looking spiders. I can't believe I am going too say this, but I think I actually have enough spiders now.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> . Also noticing the skeleton mermaid. That's cool. Like the tail. Any chance you noticed the prices on these? So much empty shelf space to fill up LOL.


In the video the price on the Skeleton Mermaid was $7.99 (I am interested in them also). I hope this helps and the store here in the past would not have stuff all out till the end of July. I am looking forward to see what they have this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG!!!! I thought this store was in the UK...how thrilled am i that there is one in RI??? we drive down that way often and we are planning a lil trip in the next 3 wks!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I wish it was in the UK!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A Little Odd said:


> I regret not getting that electroshock hat! That was the only store that had it around me.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk



CVS also had them that year. A friend tried to pick one up for me at At Home but they sold out fast and I was so glad to find them at CVS. Sent a few out to other HF members. I doubt however the hats will be back at either place though. 

We don't have At Home out west, wish they did. _If anyone would be willing to pick up 2 skeleton mermaids for me to ship, please PM me_. I don't see this guy listed as a Crazy Bonez item so maybe it's not. Have no idea if it will be sold elsewhere and rather not chance it if you know what I mean . I'd like them for my future pirate setting but this year would like to use at least one in my Drive In Movie haunt's concession stand as a wall plaque. The concession workers will be sporting these patches on their aprons:


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

I would think that the "Life-Sized" coffin should really be marked "Dead-Sized"...


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Ugh, I already want the "night enchantments" coffin. Too bad we don't have At Home here.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm always impressed with their animated items. Last year I bought the shrunken head skull that talks. It went in my tiki room and was awesome. And my absolute favorite thing EVER- the haunted tree. https://youtu.be/o0V5Wk7Nz3M


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

A few more items added over the weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the expanded peek! This company gets in really nice items, nothing looks cheap and their prices are reasonable too. Liking the circus/carnival items so far...The Step Right Up sign with globe lights is so right there. See it has a Try Me button so figure it's motion activated. Picture that at one of those Ring the Bell sledge hammer activities...probably with a dead body with a hammer on him .

Hey, A Little Odd should be happy to see the Electroshock hats have returned !


Decided to just check to see if they perchance opened anything out my way yet, no but getting closer. Arizona-Prescott and Henderson, NV would be the closest to California I guess. BTW here's a list of the new locations opening this Summer! Just in time for Halloween for some of you!!! https://www.athome.com/stores-opening-soon.html


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I know I sound crazy but for me it feels like the hunt, the chase, the prep, almost excites me more than the night itself. I guess because I know it's here and gone so quick! I'm ready to hunt for decor!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

MacabreWeb said:


> I know I sound crazy but for me it feels like the hunt, the chase, the prep, almost excites me more than the night itself. I guess because I know it's here and gone so quick! I'm ready to hunt for decor!


Tell me about it! Every year I see something in one of these threads - usually at the Home Goods store - and I scout the various stores every couple days during the season. Like for the Deadgar Alan Poe... remember him! Haha.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the expanded peek! This company gets in really nice items, nothing looks cheap and their prices are reasonable too. Liking the circus/carnival items so far...The Step Right Up sign with globe lights is so right there. See it has a Try Me button so figure it's motion activated. Picture that at one of those Ring the Bell sledge hammer activities...probably with a dead body with a hammer on him .
> 
> Hey, A Little Odd should be happy to see the Electroshock hats have returned !
> 
> ...


Yes!!! Hopefully the store nearest me is putting things out.
I'll be happy to pick up things people want.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

https://www.athome.com/new/
Many items listed here. Warning....over 2000 things and not all Halloween

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Excited about these. I think Palmistry item is $11.99
















Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

At Home will be carrying these Gemmy items...



































There will probably be more coming so i will keep you updated.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

A couple more Gemmy items from At Home


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

That mirror is pretty cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK I tried searching on their website a few days ago using "halloween" but saw only a few items, so kind of gave up. You guys got me more motivated._ Lots of stuff actually is up online to see (along with prices) if you search for the correct words._ So try these (too many items to link to! but probably shorter search than looking through over 2000 items):

halloween
skull
skeleton (got my eye on the 18in mermaid and 20in 2-headed skeleton)
circus
clown
sign - multiple pages, 760 items to look through -- the palmistry sign is here, The society of black hats - a fly by night group, carnival sign - Warning Children left unattended will be sold to the circus, magical black cats guard this home, home of the wicked witch and all her little monsters, Warning unattended children will be captured and used for medical experiments, lit LED arcade sign, zombie research facility, keep out (with skull and crossbones) undead inside, and a few other halloween related signs. Didn't see the lit step right up sign but searched for that name and it came up here: https://www.athome.com/step-right-up-marquee-12-in./124209145.html
haunt
inflatable
cauldron
palmistry
witch
cat
dog
monster
chain
ghost
Only thing under Costume right now was the Electroshock hat: https://www.athome.com/electroshock-costume-headband/124146901.html
LED lights
pumpkin (multiple pages) love the 5 ft reaper pumpkin that looks kind of Nightmare before Xmas like--think maybe it's an inflatable.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

mg.....how did i not know about this store? i will be headed down in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Made it to my closest At Home today! They had a few things out but nothing new from what was already posted. Kinda bummed because I recently moved to NOVA and technically it should only take 20 minutes to get to At Home but traffic is pretty much always awful so it took me 40 minutes. Not used to that lol back in NC I would go every day after work to catch the latest things being put out....not this year! Looks like i'll just be reduced to WEEKLY trips.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

I may just have to run by mine today and take a look for myself.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Some pictures my friend took at his At Home..


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I guess I need to pop into ours this week.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the extra Pictures ghostbust99.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Not a problem  I'll keep you guys updated if I see anything else.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I saw a Facebook memory pop up from 2012 when I bought a skeleton from there . and thought about stopping in last night and checking out the goodies.

Has anyone gotten one of those pop-up coffins yet? I don't know how I feel about those.


----------



## jesslynn6816 (Oct 21, 2016)

I just bought a couple things from my local At Home after seeing this. It lights up and is $12.99. I bought one, but be careful to make sure all the bulbs are there. One was missing a bulb. I also bought a palmistry sign (no lights, on canvas, quite small) for $4.99. They have a larger fake/hollow palmistry book for $14.99.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I got a good look at the endless mirror in this latest update of the 6/22/17 stock.


----------



## caddiecot (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you for the sneak peek! The little werewolf figure is adorable, and the pop up coffin intrigues me. I usually head over to At Home around the middle of July, because I love to get stuff before people drop things all over the floor! Ha! I'm going in early this year! Wooohoo!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the video. At Homes stuff has always been hit or miss with me. Some of it is on the pricey side for the quality but they usually have a couple of cool things each year,


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is what was at mine as if yesterday 6/21




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Definitely saw a few things that got my interest. I really like the skull candy server and the two welcome and trick or treat signs on top of the palmistry items that have been shared. Not a fan of the steampunk stuff, though I know some people will like that. And I did my circus theme in 2015 so there's no need in buying any of that no matter how much I like it.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I really liked those welcome and trick or treat signs too. They're pretty striking in person. But at $25/each, I'll probably hope for a clearance sale later. 

I thought the steampunk stuff was an interesting twist! I wouldn't have thought of it...


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

krnlmustrd said:


> I really liked those welcome and trick or treat signs too. They're pretty striking in person. But at $25/each, I'll probably hope for a clearance sale later.


Last year Michael's had some of the same stuff as At Home (like the large wooden skull sign that was like $20 or $25), so you can always check there too since Michael's is one of those stores that always has a 40% or 50% off coupon going around.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

krnlmustrd said:


> I got a good look at the endless mirror in this latest update of the 6/22/17 stock.


Okay, you get extra special kudos for showing most all the price tags - lovely video!! 

I saw quite a few things I'm going to agonize over unfortunately. I haven't been much tempted in years, but they seem to have a good mix of themes and love the clown/circus stuff. Darn it. I was doing so well in my "not gonna buy new stuff" crusade!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Went today...electroshock hat not out yet , but did get the mermaids skeleton, two-headed skeleton, and Carnevil items

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Still not much out at mine...had a lot of stuff in boxes so I was searching the sku numbers from the boxes on the website so i could see what was inside of them. My light up Palmistry sign was in a box so I pulled out my keys and cut it open. lol Sorry about it, the drive to my store is kind of inconvenient and is heavy with traffic so I wasn't leaving empty handed.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Darn it, I'm going to have to go get those palm reading canvases. I'd leave those up year-round and the price is great.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought the same two items from mine on Saturday... plus the smaller light up one that says "Moonlight Enchantments".




Kenneth said:


> Still not much out at mine...had a lot of stuff in boxes so I was searching the sku numbers from the boxes on the website so i could see what was inside of them. My light up Palmistry sign was in a box so I pulled out my keys and cut it open. lol Sorry about it, the drive to my store is kind of inconvenient and is heavy with traffic so I wasn't leaving empty handed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I really do like that Palmistry Past Present and Future sign and the lit palm reader sign but my booth will be outside and so really no where to plan to hang much in the way of wall art. Even decided to pass on the lit Step Right Up sign I liked initially. I have one of those tee-pee like chalk boards that I'll mount my GR Madame Zaltana sign onto and figure maybe signage suspended on a really tall garden hook. I think they will both look great inside though. That's one thing about our house that I miss...wall space...more of an open floor plan...ah but for a wall!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I like these for my fortune teller display.


A Little OIdd said:


> Excited about these. I think Palmistry item is $11.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm going to need the mermaid, and the two headed skeletons. I'll have to drive up there this weekend. It's on the north west side of Denver, and I'm in the south suburbs.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm going to try to post all of the Halloween items that are under the NEW section on the site. Unfortunately the items do not have descriptions. Just click on the item you are interested in and it will take you to the At Home page for it. Enjoy!

Brown Metallic Mini Pumpkin
Lace Pumpkin with Burlap Leaves- 9-in
3.8IN MINI HOUSE TLITE ORG
Iron Spider Web Ornament-14.5 in.
Silver Fence with Cross- 36-in
Red, Silver, and White Mask Ornament
White Ceramic Beetle Plate- 10 x 5-in
Mesh Pumpkin with Hat Stake- 30-in
Black Glass Skull
Green Shimmer Jumbo Witch Legs
8 BO ORANGE FEATURED PUMPKIN
Mini Spiders-6 Pack
12 WALL PLAQUE FREAK SHOW
Spiderweb Lace Tablecloth 48 X 96 in.
7IN LED DOD PUMPKIN
Beware Wall Sign- 14-in
Male Skull Block Art-9 in.
Orange Ceramic Pumpkin with Metal Leaf- 3.6-in
Large Palmistry Book Box
Pink Spider with Clip- 5-in
2-Headed Skeleton-20 in.
Skeleton LED Candle- 3 x 4-in
Orange Skull Candle - 4.25-in
Green Skull Candle- 4.25-in
Mini Metal Ghost Lantern- 4.25-in


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Part Two!


3-Skull Stacked Totem
Purple Micro LED Lite Set- 50-Count
Eyeball Water Globe
Glass Bottle with Skull-6 in.
Pumpkin Trick-Or-Treat Stake- 34.75-in
Black/White Dot Pumpkin-Medium
White Ceramic Butterfly Plate- 10 x 5-in
Pattern Pumpkin Candle Holder-5 in.

Steampunk Skeleton Groom-11 in.
Ceramic LED Pumpkin-5 in.
Cracked Pumpkin Trio 12.5 in.
Green Spider with Clip- 5-in
Stone with Green Eye 4.5 in.
3.7IN STEAMPUNK SKULL
Large Circus Wall Art 20 in.
Purple/Orange Mini Lights- 50-Count
Steampunk Skull 6.5 in.
Light Up Hand with Lantern
Metal Clown Warning Wall Sign-16 in.
Mini Pumpkins
Puppy Bones
Skeleton Leg


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Part Three! Just a quick note, not everything is classified in the seasonal department. Some are Decor or Check Out, but have a very Halloween application.


8.5 CLAY PUMPKIN SCARECROW
3.8IN MINI HOUSE TLITE PURP
6CT 70MM EYEBALL ORNAMENTS
Roll Crazy Witches Coir Mat- 18 x 30-in
Witch Switch Wall Decor- 9.5-in
Jack Skellington- 4-ft
SPARKLE SKULL 18IN
Projection Ghost-7 ft.
LS PLUS TREE GHOST WHT
6.25 X5.25 H PUMPKIN STAND
RESIN HAND DECOR 7
Spooky Sign Wall Decor- 11-in
Home of Wicked Witch Sign- 24-in
RIP Pick- 14-in
Royal Sugar Skull-18 x 30-in
Happy Halloween Doormat- 18 x 30-in
Cat with Pumpkin Pick- 14-in
BO 20 LED CAT WIRE LIGHTS
Black/White Spider Pumpkin-Small
LANTERN W/LED CNDL 6IN GRN
BO 20 LED PUMPKIN WIRE LIGHTS


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Part Four!

6 PALMISTRY LED PILLAR
6IN SPIDER WEB W/ JEMS PILLAR
10CT LED ORANGE G40 LITE SET
Glitter Pumpkin Garland-6 ft.
Red Mini Spiders-6 Pack
3 Stack Pumpkins
Wood Moonlit Coffin Box- 9-in
Orange Pumpkin with Purple Eye Stake- 32-in
Skull Head- 29-in
Black Lace Skull Decor 3.5 in.
Gnome With Spooky Sign 12.25 in.
Blue/Gold Mask
Skeleton Hand- Bone Color
Purple Craft Princess Pumpkin- 9-in
Longhorn Skull- 22 x 10-in
Lil Kitty Bones
7IN BLK CRMC PUMPKIN W/SKULL
Metal Freak Show Clown Wall Decor- 16-in
White Shimmering Web
5 RESIN BLK WHT STRIPE PUMPKN
Something Wicked Banner
Screaming Wolfman- 5-in
2.5 RESIN PPKIN TLITE HLDR 2
15IN CERAMIC BLACK CAT
Witchy Rat- 4-ft
9 BLOW MOLD JOL BONE FINISH
WHIRL-A-MOTION HH JOL GRN/ORG
Chase with Pumpkin- 4-ft
Candy Bowl with 3 Ghosts
Black Posable Spider- 50-in
Black Giant Spider- 72-in


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Part Five! Taking a break after this one to go visit my local At Home!

14 WITCH IS IN - PICK
30 3D ORANGE MTL PUMPKIN
This House is Haunted Art 8 X 10 in.
2 DOD CRMIC PUMPKIN
30 MESH SKELETON W/ HAT
LIMA 18X30 HAPPY HALL SKULL
Light Up Crow on Skull 13 in.
Mini Eye Swing 6.25 in.
6 HALLOWEEN PURPLE EYE BLOCK
Flying Lessons Broom Wall Decor- 23-in
Black Velvet Pumpkin with Silver Sparkle- Large
Green Metal Eyeball Pick- 18-in
Day of the Dead Bride- 4.5-in
Yard Skeleton
Purple Glass Bottle- 9-in
Beware Table Decor- 8.25-in
Boo! Bones Sign- 25-in
Day of the Dead Tabletop Cat- 5.5-in
LS PLUS BOO! W/ GHOSTS
Turquoise Craft Princess Pumpkin- 9-in
Cream Craft Princess Pumpkin- 9-in
10L LED RUBBER SPIDER
2PK 11IN ORG. GLITTERED TAPER
Orange Pierced LED Pumpkin- 8.5-in
Chainsaw- Rusty Finish
Boar Skeleton Head Decoration
Giant Wall Skull- 24-in
Harlequin Pumpkin- 12-in
Boo Spider Web Wall Art- 13.25-in
Bronze Cutout Pumpkin- 9-in
Trick or Treat Porch Sign- 60-in
17 PUMPKIN MAN
13 BLACK CAT FIGURINE
Cat Bookend- 6.25-in
6.25 X7 H PUMPKIN STAND
PILLOW - CROW
Skeleton Dog Spike
 ORANGE LED SKULL
Metal Skull Wall Plaque- 13.75-in
Pumpkin Stack Trio- 8.5-ft


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy Crow Unlovedpoet ! Thanks for all the hard work. I've been looking for a closer look of a couple items in the video shown earlier. It is some figures under the steampunk stuff. It's hard to tell what they are but it looks like a maybe a rat and a bat dressed in Victorian clothing. I hope they are in one of your links.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Part Six!

Minion with Treat Sack- 4-ft
LIGHT GLO-FLASHING-FLYING BAT
Frankie- 4-ft
Reaching Monster- 8-ft
Whirl-a-Motion White Skeleton
Skull Head Candy Bowl
Purple Lit Twig Broom- 21-in
3 MULTI JOL VOTIVE ASST
Orange Metal Eyeball Picket 18 in.
LED Eyeball Book 6.18 in.
Plastic Spider Ornament- 5.75-in
37.75 H HAUNTED SIGN STAKE
Steampunk Pumpkin- 7.25-in
8PC LIGHTED GARLAND - SKULLS
Ceramic Day of the Dead Pumpkin
Eyes on You Table Art 10.75 in.
Ivory/Gold Mask
11.25 PAPER LU HOUSE W/SPIDER
2.5 ORG BLK MINI PMPKN CLIP
Orange Multi Mini Spiders- 6-Pack
20CT LED PURPLE BAT LIGHT SET
Witch Better Have Candy Wall Decor- 5-in
35CT PURPLE SPIDER WEB LITE
10CT PURPLE LED G40 LITE SET
26 BLK SLVR SITTING WTCH
Day of the Dead Mariachi- 8-in
Pair of Bat Fences- 12 x 26-in
Orange 3-Stack Pumpkins
Purple Day of the Dead Catrina- 8-in
PILLOW - CAT BROOM
Metal Cat with Yellow Eyes- Large
32.5 SPIDER STAKE
Boo Yardstake- 36-in
The Boo Crew Stake- 30-in
Black Mini Pumpkin with White Stripes
50CT CANDY CORN MINI
Zombie Hand
Skull Candy Bowl
4X6 SKELETON LED CANDLE
2PK 10IN SPIDER WEB TAPER
Skull Snowglobe- 6.6-in
Eyeball Rose Stem- 20.47-in
LED Moonlight Box Sign- 8-in
Vintage Witch Pillow- 15 x 15-in
Happy Halloween Broom Wall Decor- 23-in
12 H GLITTER WITCH HAT


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Part Seven!

Lock-Break Dancing Monster
Orange Craft Pumpkin- 12-in
Mice Skeleton
Wood Skull Coffin Box- 16.75-in
LANTERN W/LED CNDL 6IN PUR
8 BLK JOL SPIDER TLITE HLDR
Eye See You Hanging Wall Decor- 12-in
Pumpkin Scarecrow- 16-in
Orange Craft Princess Pumpkin- 9-in
2PK 10IN WHITE GHOST TAPER
4X6 ORG GLITTERED LED PILLAR
Marshall with Pumpkin- 4ft
White Ghosts Whirl-A-Motion
Shark Eating Norm
Ghost with Blue Overlay- 12-ft
LIGHT GLO-SURPRISED GHOST
Natural Happy Haunting Cat/Bat Mat- 18 x 30-in
35CT ORANGE SPIDER WEB LITE
B/O LIGHT UP CRYSTAL SKULL
30 MESH WITCH W/ HAT
32 MESH JACK-O-LANTERN
Mini Metal Pumpkin Lantern- 4.25-in
5IN BLK CRMC PUMPKIN W/SKULL
8 B/O LED TABLE TOP SKULL
26.75 MTL DOD SKELE W HAT
Skeleton Flamingo- 37-in
Trick or Treat Wall Decor- 11-in
The Witch Is In Decor- 18 x 30-in
Face Cream Jar- 5-in
9IN MTL WITCH SHOE GRN/PNK
Eyeball Water Globe
Day of the Dead Skulls in Mesh Bag- 3.25-in
Skeleton Candle Holder- 18.75-in
Day of the Dead Skull Candle Holder- 4-in
DOD FLEECE PILLOW - SKULL
7 CRMC PUMPKIN BLKWH CHECKS
RESIN PINCHER BEETLE 4X4


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Part Eight!
3.8IN MINI HOUSE TLITE GRN
B/O 8 LED SKULL LIGHT SET
4.25 MINI MTL LANTERN CAT
Burlap Tick or Treat Garland 71 in.
White Skull with Black Glitter- 24-in
Step Right up Marquee 12 in.
Glass Bottle with Spider- 4.5-in
Hocus Pocus Banner- 72-in
LED Screamer Wire Lights
LED Bat Wire Lights
Steampunk Bat Figure 8 in.
15 GARGOYLE
Upside Down Bat Skeleton 22 in.
Black/White Scroll Pumpkin- Medium
Black Velvet Pumpkin with Silver Sparkle- Small
LED Skeleton- 10 x 3.25-in
4IN SPIDER WEB W/ JEMS PILLAR
35 GHOST PUMPKIN EEK
Day of the Dead Plate
Animated Ground Breaker Witch
Female Skull Block Art-9 in.
Love Potion Bottle- 9-in
Steampunk Man- 16-in
Orange Glass Bottle- 9-in
Sound FX Box
Screaming Zombie-5 in.
Glitter Spider Garland
Moonlight Coffin Box 10.5 in.
Hanging Witch Feet Door Decor 23 in.
Day of the Dead Plate-8 in.
Screaming Pumpkin 5 in.
Black Cat Family 24 in.
Mixed Fabric Runner-72 in.
Halloween Welcome Porch Sign 60 in.
2PK 10IN CAT TAPER
Day of the Dead Plate-8 in.
Oversized Metal Hearse
Purple Pumpkin-4.72-in

Only 1,000 more items to look through!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Part Nine

8CT 50MM EYEBALL ORNAMENTS
WHIRL-A-MOTION WHITCH GREEN
WHIRL-A-MOTION EYES OGPB
3 Ghosts in Pumpkin- 6-ft
Black Dragon Exclusive- 7-ft
Minions Gone Batty Pumpkin- 6-ft
Pirates in Boat
Animated Haunted Toilet
Collapse Coffin (No Lid)-60 in.
Gnome Girl with LED Pumpkin 12 in.
B/O 10CT 10L LED GLASS PUMPKIN
Wood Clown Warning Stand 12 in.
19 PURPLE WITCH HAT
10.25 LU SILH WITCH LTRN
Blue Glittered Pumpkin- 4.72-in
Black LED Tree- 18-in
SHIMMER JUMBO GREEN CAT EYES
24IN SKELETON BUST CANVAS
14 BLACK CAT ON PMPKN
Lace Table Runner 20 X 80 in.
Smooth Chain 6 ft.
37.5 CAT - HAPPY HALLOWEEN
LED Steampunk Skull 11.25 in.
7 SPIDER PLATE
3.25 RED BLED. EYE CNDL GRN
Black Pumpkin Green Eye-32 in.
LU EYEBALL WATER GLOBE
Steampunk Rat Figure-8 in.
Black Hats Metal Sign-17 in.
Day of the Dead Groom-4.5 in.
8 12CT BONE LIGHT SET
5.3 RESIN BLK ORG HARLEQ PPKN
4.72 PINK GLITTER PUMPKIN
Steampunk Skeleton Bride-11.5 in.
Jack O'Lantern Burlap Sack-13 in.
10CT LED ORANGE WIRE PUMPKIN


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Part Ten

5.75 WHT BO RLSTIC DRIP PILLR
26 BLACK CAT WITCH
TINY BLK-WHT WEB PMKPN
3 STACK PUMPKINS CRM
VELVET PUMPKIN SLVR SPARKLE MD
B/O LIGHT UP OLD LANTERN
Mice Skeleton
3CT C7 BRONZE PUMPKIN LANTERN
White Eyeball Doorbell
Crawling Zombie Foot
Bump Go Zombie Hand
LS PLUS BAT W/ HOUSE WHT
37 SKELETON HH TOP HAT
18 METAL EYE BOUQUET WALL ART
Lace Spider Web Table Mat 30 in.
Life Size Poseable Skeleton
Pumpkin Carriage- 15 x 6.5-in
19 ORANGE WITCH HAT
10 H PLASTIC BAT IN CLOCHE
7 TRICK OR TREAT BLOCK ART
Black "Show Must Go On" Art- 12-in
I've Got My Eye on You Sign 12 in.
HAUNTED MIRROR W CREEPY GIRL
Buster Bonez Dog Skeleton
LIGHTED 10 BLOW MOLD SKULL
HAUNTED HOUSE W/ SWIRLING DOME
PLASM LS
9 H METAL SPIDER WALL PLAQUE
SHIMMER JUMBO ZOMBIE LEGS
10 H GLITTER WITCH HAT
PUMPKIN CARRIAGE
20CT LED PUMPKIN LIGHT SET
50CT ORANGE MICRO LED LITE SET
12.5 THE WITCH IS IN TBLTOP
8 BO SPHERE
18 X 18 WITCH LEG PILLOW
12 WITCH TRIO SILH EASEL


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Part Eleven! Getting really close now!

12 LED PALM BOX SIGN
7X9 TERRIFYING SOUNDS
19 CUTOUT JACKOLANTERN STAKE
6PK MULTI MINI SPIDERS GRN
16 DOG STATUE W/ BONE
9IN LU GLASS BOTTLE GRN
Large White and Black Scroll Pumpkin
42 LU VINTGE WITCH She also makes sounds.
9.75 HALLOWEEN DOG W/BOO
20IN 2D BOO WREATH
SMALL CAT FACE PUMPKIN
ZOMBIE FOOT
T REX SKULL CANDY BOWL
LED Eyeball Book 6.02 in.
SKELETON OWL
CANDY BOWL-WITCH HAND-ORANGE
BO LED LU SKULL HANDS
9 PAPER PULP BLACK CAT IN BX
HAUNTED HOUSE WITH BAT EMB 18
9.75 HALLOWEEN DOG W/SPOOKY
11.22 STEAMPUNK SKELE ARM
19IN 2D CAT W ORG BOW TIE
BAG OF BONES - 12 BONES
ZOMBIE GROUND BREAKER
SKELETON ARM
11.75 GLITTERED BLACK CAT
18X30 COIR WITCH IS IN
LOCK-BREAK DANCING MUMMY
26 DOD HANGING CANVAS
SOMETHING WICKED PILLOW
12FT PHANTASM PUMPKIN REAPER
MERMAID SEQ PUMPKIN CUTOUT 17
THUNDER BOLT W/ SOUND LS
BLACK LIGHT LED SPOT LIGHT
60G SPIDER WEB


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

My computer decided to crash half way through another list and I lost all of my progress, so that's as far as it will go with me! There were a number of items still left. Definitely keep an eye out for when the items are officially categorized on the site.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you unlovedpoet! Wonder where they are hiding the gargoyles

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Went to the Nashville store today. They have started. I will make weekly trips most likely till I see everything.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

What a shame they don't do mail order because there's plenty of us that don't have these stores that would glady spend all our money for the stuff online.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you unlovedpoet! You are wonderful!


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

does anyone have an in-store close up picture of their Black Glass Skull??

https://www.athome.com/black-glass-skull/124208810.html#q=Skull&start=1


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> I am totes jelly of you folks that have one of these near you. They are one of the few stores that still does Halloween pretty big. There aren't any in MD. The closest one to me is in Richmond which isn't even remotely close.


Dude, come down to Woodbridge, we have one here! And there's one (which is a bit nicer, I think) attached to Manassas Mall. Both have an awesome Halloween collection, and last year they started putting out stuff around July 4.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A fellow HF member mailed me a set of mermaids and a two-headed skeleton (thanks again) which I just received and wanted to comment here on how nice both of these guys are. I like the fish bone and tail on the mermaid especially. Not something that would be quick and easy to duplicate on a regular skeleton as nicely as they did. Both skeletons are completely detailed front and back including hands and feet (even heel bones). Both have individual finger bones and the 2-headed has individual toe bones. Quite nice for the price. Very impressed with At Home. These aren't the biggest props (17 and 20 inch I think) but I might have to get creative in making or finding a specimen container large enough for them to go in for my lab. Off hand don't think I have anything this tall.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Dude, come down to Woodbridge, we have one here! And there's one (which is a bit nicer, I think) attached to Manassas Mall. Both have an awesome Halloween collection, and last year they started putting out stuff around July 4.


I'm in Ashburn so I hit the one up in Chantilly but if the one in Manassas is really nice I might try and hit that one up too.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Part of me is excited because we got one of these stores in my area over the winter and then part of me is a wee bit sad because I haven't even gone on summer vacation yet and the Halloween stuff is already coming out.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Dude, come down to Woodbridge, we have one here! And there's one (which is a bit nicer, I think) attached to Manassas Mall. Both have an awesome Halloween collection, and last year they started putting out stuff around July 4.


That's a bit of a drive for me. I'm in NoMoCo, MD & we only go that far when we're passing that stuff on 95 on the way to VA Beach!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> I'm in Ashburn so I hit the one up in Chantilly but if the one in Manassas is really nice I might try and hit that one up too.


Chantilly too? Good to know! I like the one in Manassas better because the one in Woodbridge is on an older part of town and used to be a run-down K-Mart, so it still has that old building feel to it. The Manassas one is in a revamped part of Manassas Mall, so new building, nice and bright feeling.



RCIAG said:


> That's a bit of a drive for me. I'm in NoMoCo, MD & we only go that far when we're passing that stuff on 95 on the way to VA Beach!


Ah, ok. Well I just learned there's one in Chantilly too. So the next time you drive back up from VA Beach, maybe you can hit all three!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Chantilly too? Good to know! I like the one in Manassas better because the one in Woodbridge is on an older part of town and used to be a run-down K-Mart, so it still has that old building feel to it. The Manassas one is in a revamped part of Manassas Mall, so new building, nice and bright feeling.


Yeah, actually I was having a conversation with one of my coworkers who actually lives in Woodbridge as well and she even mentioned how nice the one in Manassas is. Yup...will definitely be checking it out!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

All this talk of NOVA. All of you should just come down to Virginia Beach and go to the Chesapeake store with me


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.athome.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-athome-Site/default/Search-Show?q=halloween&sz=375

lots of stuff and prices!!!!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

New Reaper I believe. I didnt see it last year.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

So this is all the store in Cool Springs/Franklin, TN has out. They said the boxes would be opened after they finish putting out Christmas!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Just went to the one in Manassas, VA this weekend, and they had about 2.5 rows of Halloween stuff. Not quite full yet though. Can't wait to go back and see what else they've got!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Windborn said:


> So this is all the store in Cool Springs/Franklin, TN has out. They said the boxes would be opened after they finish putting out Christmas! [emoji14]
> View attachment 420801


They need to get their priorities straight.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

A Little Odd said:


> They need to get their priorities straight.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Exactly!  None near me but have to take a 4 hour trip for a Wedding next week and am hoping to make a side trip for a couple small things I saw. Hopefully it's not too far off track ( Sorry I'm late...lol  ) and they have put their Halloween out seeing it's 2 months earlier than Christmas.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Windborn said:


> So this is all the store in Cool Springs/Franklin, TN has out. They said the boxes would be opened after they finish putting out Christmas!


Boooooo!  Gotta admit that the single vulture skeleton sitting on top of the boxes did make me giggle, though.


----------



## Deekay (Jul 4, 2017)

This is what the store in Huntsville, AL has so far. Still missing some things they have listed online.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

JoyfulCrow said:


> Boooooo!  Gotta admit that the single vulture skeleton sitting on top of the boxes did make me giggle, though.


Yeah, it gave me a good giggle as well. The stocker I talked to was surprised that they were doing it that way, too


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

It's neat seeing all the different aisle displays! Mine finally has one so I took another video walk through of the current offerings:


----------



## El Wray (Jul 5, 2017)

krnlmustrd said:


> It's neat seeing all the different aisle displays! Mine finally has one so I took another video walk through of the current offerings:


That isn't the At Home store in Buford is it?


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Kennesaw, GA.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*They're opening an At Home in Cherry Hill NJ this summer. My Wife is Beyond excited about this LOL*


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome video krnlmustrd! We don't have At Home stores where I live, but still fun to look at.


----------



## El Wray (Jul 5, 2017)

The store in Buford is slowly putting their stuff out. Stopped by today and saw a few things I'd be interested in down the road.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

They didn't have a ton unstocked at my Waterloo store, but they did have this Jack Skellington! The head was VERY heavy, but the costume seemed flimsy af. Still not bad for 30 bucks and probably easier to get than the Walgreens ones!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i know now why I've never been to At Home...the nearest one to me was just opened in April or May. It reminds me of Garden Ridge. I picked up the Palmistry sign and the steampunk stack of skulls as well as a couple of vintage looking circus-theme figurines. They really didn't have the shelves stocked and i had to...ahem...'help myself' to the closed box of steampunk skulls. Lol...this little old lady thought i worked there and asked me where windchimes were. I had to confess I was just busting into boxes as a customer.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

wickedwillingwench said:


> It reminds me of Garden Ridge.


Garden Ridge change there name to At Home


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, like stick said, Garden Ridge was bought out by At Home a few years back. One location near me used to be a Garden Ridge ever since I can remember, but I've got another one that's a brand-new building.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

krnlmustrd said:


> It's neat seeing all the different aisle displays! Mine finally has one so I took another video walk through of the current offerings:


Nice video!!! I will have to check out the full size skeletons...I want to do the skeletons crawling up the side of your house thing this year again...I need a couple more and them being a little smaller might even be a cool effect for variation.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Nice video!!! I will have to check out the full size skeletons...I want to do the skeletons crawling up the side of your house thing this year again...I need a couple more and them being a little smaller might even be a cool effect for variation.


Hi! I'm doing the skeletons crawling up the side of the house this year for the first time... any advice? What did you use to stick them up there?


Also does anyone know the price of the Life Size witch? She looks pretty good!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pics from the Lewisville, tx store!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Stochey said:


> Hi! I'm doing the skeletons crawling up the side of the house this year for the first time... any advice? What did you use to stick them up there?
> 
> 
> Also does anyone know the price of the Life Size witch? She looks pretty good!


I'm in a HOA so I need to limit the damage ...I was really surprised how great those clips work that attach to vinyl siding if that is what you have on your house. The plastic ones even work great although I like the metal ones as they seem more rigid. I would just use a lot so there is less pull on your siding in any one spot...here lighter skeletons are better. The walgreens ones are what we used but they didn't get them in last year in our area.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=vinyl+siding+clips

By the way, we just leave the clips attached to the siding year round so we don't have to re-configure the skeleton poses each year. They blend right in and you don't really notice them.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Kennesaw is my closest store, hey neighbor !!
I know where I'm going this wkd now !!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i know now why I've never been to At Home...the nearest one to me was just opened in April or May. It reminds me of Garden Ridge. I picked up the Palmistry sign and the steampunk stack of skulls as well as a couple of vintage looking circus-theme figurines. They really didn't have the shelves stocked and i had to...ahem...'help myself' to the closed box of steampunk skulls. Lol...this little old lady thought i worked there and asked me where windchimes were. I had to confess I was just busting into boxes as a customer.


I DID THE SAME THIIIING!!! I was searching SKU numbers from the boxes and found my light up Palmistry sign in one and went to work with my car keys to open it up!  Glad to know i'm not the only crazy around...

AND I took the rest of them out and placed them neatly on the shelf


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I made my first run to At Home on June 30th.... Lol! Got some pictures of the various collections:


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

They are carrying several themes this year, including Carnival. I personally love the harlequin pumpkins.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

They are carrying several themes this year, including Carnival. I personally love the harlequin pumpkins.

View attachment 425505



View attachment 425513


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

There is also a small steampunk collection:


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

There is also a small steampunk collection:


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> Yeah, like stick said, Garden Ridge was bought out by At Home a few years back. One location near me used to be a Garden Ridge ever since I can remember, but I've got another one that's a brand-new building.


There was never a buyout. Garden Ridge just changed their name to At Home due to the confusion customers got by the GR name. Apparently with the GR name customers were thinking they sold lawn tractors and such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

RichardG said:


> There was never a buyout. Garden Ridge just changed their name to At Home due to the confusion customers got by the GR name. Apparently with the GR name customers were thinking they sold lawn tractors and such.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This sounds right...even today if you turn some of the products over they still have the 'Garden Ridge' stickers on them. I will say I like the new lines At Home has been getting in. Garden Ridge always seemed to be slightly better than Old Time Pottery, now they blow them out of the water in my opinion.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

RichardG said:


> There was never a buyout. Garden Ridge just changed their name to At Home due to the confusion customers got by the GR name. Apparently with the GR name customers were thinking they sold lawn tractors and such.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does sound more like an outdoor-only type of store with the Garden Ridge name, yeah.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

going to an at home store for the 1st time tomorrow! I'm looking for a skeletal mermaid (thanks to the video!) hoping the wauwatosa wi store is a good one


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Just ran out to my At Home in Western PA after hitting the Hallmark ornament premier....look at all the props!! They had the chain saw, electrocuting helmet, 2 types of crystal balls, animated cloche, the doorbells from last year, crawling hands and feet, haunted mirror, haunted mantel clock, an animated toilet, and several other items. One i didnt get a picture of was a radio like the one at target, except it has a light up skull that moves inside, and it plays different kinds of spooky music, not commercials! Sorry no video


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I really like those headpieces you can put on a guy in an electric chair haunt.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I really like those headpieces you can put on a guy in an electric chair haunt.


I need one for Electroman in my sideshow. None of my stores have it yet

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> This sounds right...even today if you turn some of the products over they still have the 'Garden Ridge' stickers on them. I will say I like the new lines At Home has been getting in. Garden Ridge always seemed to be slightly better than Old Time Pottery, now they blow them out of the water in my opinion.


An Old Time Pottery opened down the road from the At Home, both an hour from me, but I agree I love At Home more than Old Time. I have bought something there but the store just "bores" me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

An updated walkthrough. I think they have a lot more lighting options out. It looks like most of the shelves are nearing capacity now.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

All, perhaps it was mentioned and I missed it but I went to an At Home Store today and was beyond excited. 

I had written to the Crazy Bonez company last year asking them to see additional arms so that I could cut them up or melt them so that the hand had different poses (hold sword, etc). 

Well apparently they listened. At Home has not only the Crazy Bonez pose and stay 60" skeletons but also additional right forearms, left forearms, right lower leg and left lower legs. The arms have the holes in them ready to go into a skeleton. The legs have the area for the hole marked but it would need to be drilled. 

The hands are 2.99 and the feet are 4.99. Note while the hands are the same as the pose and stay, the feet are much less detailed but the same size. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Posting a bunch of pics from an At Home in Illinois. I picked up the Gemmy ghost. He rotates colors and has sound.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

More images from At Home


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Few more from At Home


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I stopped by one of my nearby At Home stores the other day and they only had maybe 30% of the Halloween merchandise out on shelves. I didn't see those rat silhouettes - you could probably do some pretty cool stuff with those in combination with clever lighting. I ended up with a jack o' lantern tealight holder.

The cashier asked me, "So, are you getting ready to decorate for Halloween?" I said "Dude, this is like a year-round thing for me."


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine seems to be fully stocked now or close to it. There's not a whole lot that hasn't been shown in the previous videos. But I was a little disappointed in their inflatables selection this year. I'm hoping they will be getting more. But they did have a whole aisle display of them, so I thought I'd show you what they have now inflated:


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought the $169 Grim Reaper today! Used the 10% off coupon and got it for $165 after tax. 

Just heads up though for anyone else who gets him. 

Part J... the head... the connector was screwed on backwards so he was looking up at the ceiling... not how he's supposed too. We just unscrewed the part and turned it around and its much much better now! LOOOOVVVEE him!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Where did you get a coupon? I didn't realize they had them...


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

krnlmustrd said:


> Where did you get a coupon? I didn't realize they had them...


Sign up for their mailing list on the website and you instantly get a 10% off coupon through your email.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Score! It took visiting family in Charlotte NC to finally find this.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

In other news, At Home is already sending out Christmas sneak preview emails. Blargh. Sorry, just felt like complaining.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Garden Statutes are now 50% off at At Home. I picked up a two foot tall angel statue to use in a cemetery tombstone prop.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Stochey said:


> I bought the $169 Grim Reaper today! Used the 10% off coupon and got it for $165 after tax.
> 
> Just heads up though for anyone else who gets him.
> 
> ...


I bought the Grim Reaper last year at HD. He works really well in the dark and no one expects him to lunge forward. You will be happy.


----------



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm surprised this thread isn't more popular- I've loved looking around this store and returning to see if I find anything new.
I bought these two guys, and repainted them (the center photo is mine).
I'm going to use them in an october birthday display. They looked festive with their smiles and hats so they seemed fitting for october birthdays!


----------

